# D-day



## sofaraway (Feb 6, 2009)

Well tomorrow is my D-day, 9 years ago and the day before my actual birthday. 

I'm going to have cake cooked my other half  really I think I should have a cake for each day!  

Do you guys celebrate your D-day? or even think about it at all?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2009)

I've still to complete a year with all this malarkey! It's going to be a double D-Day too, in a way, as this year it will be 5 years since I broke my femur in the Stockholm Marathon, and last year was practically on my way there again when diagnosed. My friends have urged me not to apply for Stockholm again, as it seems to be jinxed for me!

What kind of cake will it be? I love marzipan, and used to eat it by the slab - but I shudder to think how much novorapid that would require now!

Hope you enjoy your day, and presumably feel an awful lot healthier than when you were diagnosed!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2009)

I hardly dare ask, but how do you break a femur running a marathon?!?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2009)

Copepod said:


> I hardly dare ask, but how do you break a femur running a marathon?!?



You tell me! At the time I'd been running for 20 years, the odd little muscular injury, but nothing a few days rest couldn't sort. I'd run the Stockholm Marathon in 2003 and enjoyed it, so I wanted to come back and improve my time, and also see a bit more of the city. 

It was a very hot day, and I'd been struggling a bit with the heat, so I was counting off the kilometres towards the end. I remember passing the 36k point and then hearing this almighty crack. I looked down and could see my leg looked a bit odd, but I was still moving with my momentum. The next footstep though, my leg completely gave way. I thought my kneecap had popped out, because it looked so odd. I tried to get up and carry on, but quickly realised I was going nowhere.

The only possibility anyone could give was that I had a stress fracture, developed during training, that managed to keep going for 23 miles but then gave way rather catastrophically. I've now got a considerable amount of Swedish titanium holding it together. The Swedish team that looked after me were absolutely brilliant, and I probably couldn't have picked a better place to break my leg!

Well, you did ask...


----------



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Northerner - I really did want to know! So, you didn't see much of Stockholm, I guess?!?

Nice to have another recommendation of where to break a leg. Previously, a friend who sky dived in international competitions had recommended her lower leg fracture in France for surgical treatment and active early physiotherapy.


----------



## kojack (Feb 6, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Well tomorrow is my D-day, 9 years ago and the day before my actual birthday.
> 
> I'm going to have cake cooked my other half  really I think I should have a cake for each day!
> 
> Do you guys celebrate your D-day? or even think about it at all?



Hope you have a great Birthday.

A good job it isn't after 20th. you would have bee a Pisces lass and had to indulge in a fishcake

My Birthday is 23rd so I shall indulge by having large helping of fish and chips .


----------



## Einstein (Feb 7, 2009)

My 8th is due in March, I try not to count them, it frightens me how the years have just slipped by, but then at times, time is so slow. Usually waiting for my 6 monthly grilling from my diabetologist, nearly always about my weight... 

Although this time I got sympathy (? worrying!!) and praise, I'd lost some weight - search me, I don't know how it happened, it wasn't intentional, honest.

Enjoy your cake(s)!


----------



## Corrine (Feb 8, 2009)

To be honest I cant remember the exact date I was diagnosed......it was only early September last year and I remember it was a Thursday (which does narrow it down) but I went straight into shock and then hid behind alcohol for about 4 days......even when I had finished with that I think I was dazed for at least a fortnight after that.


----------



## Admin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hope you had great cake and a great birthday!
I never think about my D-day ever - but then iam lucky i got it when I was so small! It is a part of me! Not sure even my Mom remembers tyhe exact day - just the trauma!


----------



## Viki (Feb 11, 2009)

My other half and i always do something. We usually go out for a meal together. Not sure why really, not a great thing to celebrate although its a great excuse to go out just the two of us!

Hmmn might instigate another one for "starting on the pump" anniversaries . . . . .


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't celebrate my D-Day, as I can't be precise about my date of diagnosis, other than it was about 2 weeks before Christmas 2000.  Then spent the next two weeks, in floods of tears over what I could and could not eat, and a very enjoyable Christmas that was!  

If I was asked what I miss most since I became diabetic to my shame I would have to say that I really miss my daily can of Red Bull.

Mo.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 15, 2009)

well mine would have to be my former fave drink of double vodka and redbull with a twist of lime in it


----------



## Copepod (Feb 15, 2009)

*Red Bull- why not?*

You can get sugar free Red Bull, but wouldn't bother myself! It's one of the very few things I can't bear the taste of (Irn Bru being the other drink, despite Scottish grandparents, but they moved to England before Irn Bru started, I think). I know there are warnings on the cans not to drink if you have diabetes, but I think that's because caffeine "overdose" could be confused with hypoglycaemia. Some of the adventure races I help on give out cans of Red Bull, but after trying one, I don't take any more, even when it's free and I want to be asleep instead of working! Surely it's up to each individual to make their own decision about what to eat / drink?


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 15, 2009)

Copepod

Unfortunately both Red Bull and diet kind make me feel as high as kite.  Have settled for Tesco's diet Kick, but just one small can first thing in the morning t set me up for my daily commute to London.


----------

